# attaching blade to weedeater



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

will this work (safely) if I find a nut to fit? thanks

http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q647/ugabulldog100/weed001_zps0254f4e4.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q647/ugabulldog100/weed002_zps0eb3951b.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q647/ugabulldog100/weed003_zpscc7b90d4.jpg


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm not familiar with anything but Stihls. Stihl uses a piece that clamps the blade and prevents stuff from winding up on the shaft. The setup ensures the blade is centered to prevent vibration.

Is that a weedwacker blade? If it has carbide tips be aware that carbide doesn't handle shock at all. You'll end up with shrapnel.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

From the pic I cannot determine if the blade itself is a slip fit on the threaded shaft. That is a must. The washer hole is too large. The nut you need appears to be a left hand thread. The blade must be oriented to be where when under power the nut is positioned to be constantly tightening as the blade is driven.
I drill such blades to where the bore fits my weed eater and use such an arrangement often. Works great. I can shear a 2 inch limb with no problem.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I would be more concerned, on whether the head was designed to accommodate the stress, of a spinning metal blade, verses a plastic spool and some plastic string.

The blade might stay attached, but could do severe injury, if the whole head comes apart.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a Ryobi 790R that came with a string head and a brush cutter blade. It is made to do both from the gitgo. I wouldn't try a brush blade on one unless it was designed for it.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

get a real brush blade and a proper mounting kit.
You can get a 3 blade plastic kit that mounts to most smaller weed eaters and it comes with all the stuff needed to mount properly.
It will cut a lot of stuff.
If you _need_ a blade like that you'll need a good sized well made weed eater to run it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

This is a discussion on using carbide tipped blades. BTW, higher horsepower makes a real difference. 

Brush Cutter Blades - Tool Shed Forum - GardenWeb

This is how the blade is put on a Stihl after removing the string head.

[YOUTUBE]WI4hm2wZH8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks for all the good advice!!


----------



## Jpchar (May 31, 2012)

That is a circular saw blade! The best that could happen is the weight of the blade burns up your trimmer. The worst is the blade coming off during operation. Pllease don't do this!!! You would be better off finding an after-market brush cutting blade designed to fit your trimmer.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

if your going to do it do it right by using the factory kit for a brush blade, and use the proper guard,
IF your manufacturer does not have a kit, then DON"T DO IT

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=off&q=brush+blade+adaptor+for+trimmer&oq=brush+blade+adaptor+for+trimmer&gs_l=serp.3...59969.62172.0.62266.8.2.0.0.0.0.328.328.3-1.1.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.1.brhc6xKjU24]brush blade adapter for trimmer - Google Search[/ame]

the bottom washer should have a shoulder on it that centers the blade and look some thing like in this ebay listing
Stihl FS80 FS90 Vintage String Trimmer Brush Cutter Gearbox Washer 41127131601 | eBay

and the top should span the same as the bottom washer and had a recess so it can clamp the blade properly, Stihl FS80 FS90 Vintage String Trimmer Brush Cutter Gearbox Washer 41127131601 | eBay

and most likely have some type of nut guard, 
http://www.championcutter.com/images/ST-BAK-lg.jpg

slide show for a stihl brush cutter
Metal cutting attachment (brush knife 250 mm) | STIHL | Stihl, Viking, chain saws, brushcutters, hedge trimmers, clearing saws, high-pressure cleaners, lawn mowers, trimmers





what they showing in the pictures you posted, with out the proper washers that are made to hold the blade properly is a very dangerous way to do it, 



using a blade is not that safe of an operation, (part of the reason they do not sell them openly, also make sure the speed of the unit is not greater than the blades rating)

remember reading about some state workers that were using a brush blade and it kicked back and cut one guy across the rib cage and the rest of the story was how they keep him alive, he did live but just barley,


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

ugabulldog said:


> will this work (safely) if I find a nut to fit? thanks
> 
> http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q647/ugabulldog100/weed001_zps0254f4e4.jpg
> http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q647/ugabulldog100/weed002_zps0eb3951b.jpg
> http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q647/ugabulldog100/weed003_zpscc7b90d4.jpg


No.

You've got washers that are too large and will not stay centered on the shaft. Same the sawblade. You need them to fit snugly around the shaft so you don't get them knocked off-center and therefore out of balance. 

Not a big fan of sawblades on weed trimmers myself, mostly because it just generally doesn't work very well, except when trying to trim down saplings. With tall grasses nad most brush it catches in the teeth and gives you a big spinning ball of fiber that won't cut anything, and that you have to stop and clear out by hand.


----------

